# Anybody heard a Onkyo Pro PR-SC885 or Integra 9.8?



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm getting impatient on waiting on Emotiva so I am thinking about picking one of these up? Anybody heard it or heard of it? It's apparently the Integra 9.8. Seems to have everything I need (HDMI, balanced outs, two HDMI outs, etc) but from what I've read it's constantly getting software updates. Here's a direct link to the preamp. I ask because it looks like I can get a refurb for under $700.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

http://shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?productid=PR-SC885&modelid=164&group_id=1&detail=1&ext_war=1

If you log in there is a special price $599 free shipping. Thats a bang for your buck pre/pro.


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

****, that's what I'm talking about! Have you heard one of these things? I'm assuming with the Burr-Brown DAC it sounds pretty decent. Seems to have what I'm looking for even though it's last years model. Can't beat the $600 tag either. Just don't wanna be kicking myself in the jimmy if I don't wait for the Emo though. Sucks having to make this decision.


----------



## EddyZ (Apr 10, 2008)

There's a guy over on the Outlaw forum, "Gonk", who has one. He is using it in place of the outlaw 990, while waiting for the much anticipated 997 replacement.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

Jethro said:


> http://shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?productid=PR-SC885&modelid=164&group_id=1&detail=1&ext_war=1
> 
> If you log in there is a special price $599 free shipping. Thats a bang for your buck pre/pro.


****! If I had all external amps, I'd jump on that. As it is, I couldn't use it yet so I'm still waiting semi-patiently for the Outlaw. 

In any case, Thanks for that lead Jethro.

enjoy !


----------



## Kevin R (Jan 3, 2009)

Anybody have any thoughts on sound quality?


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I have and love my 9.8.


----------



## nugga22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I just ordered one. Hopefully it ships today, and I'll have it in house early next week. I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't believe that price on the 885... makes me want to cry! I paid 3 times that for my 9.8.


----------



## sean_w_smith (Jan 16, 2008)

I have and love a couple of the 8XX series onkyo's between my two houses and they sound great stand alone or with amps...

I replaced a acurus pre-amp and some rotel and carver amps with an Onkyo 805 and at least for theater its a big step UP in sound quality.

The effects of audessy and the modern DSP's is quite impressive. 

you can't go wrong on a refurb for that kind of price...

Sean


----------



## noysboy (Jul 16, 2010)

I had the 885 for a while...awesome bang for the buck at normal retail price.

I now have a AVM-50 and when I A/B'd them, there was no contest...the avm50 is much better...but costs a whole heckofalot more.

For $599, I'd consider picking up an other 885 for a secondary system...thats a crazy price.


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

noysboy said:


> I had the 885 for a while...awesome bang for the buck at normal retail price.
> 
> I now have a AVM-50 and when I A/B'd them, there was no contest...the avm50 is much better...but costs a whole heckofalot more.
> 
> For $599, I'd consider picking up an other 885 for a secondary system...thats a crazy price.


Would you care to elaborate why you think the AVM50 is "much better"? They are both high end solid state devices, so the sound will be similar enough not to figure into the equation. The Onkyo build is very high quality with the Reon processor, and the latest Burr-Brown DAC's, which are well implemented. It is feature rich at the original price point, although the model cycle has ended, and it has been replaced by the 886, which has few useful improvements. 
Lefty


----------



## noysboy (Jul 16, 2010)

Lefty said:


> Would you care to elaborate why you think the AVM50 is "much better"? They are both high end solid state devices, so the sound will be similar enough not to figure into the equation. The Onkyo build is very high quality with the Reon processor, and the latest Burr-Brown DAC's, which are well implemented. It is feature rich at the original price point, although the model cycle has ended, and it has been replaced by the 886, which has few useful improvements.
> Lefty


Quite simply, I A/B'd them and prefered the avm50. If you are interested in the two, then you should hear them for yourself. They do not sound the same to my ears, YMMV.


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

OK. So to clarify, the AVM50 SOUNDS much better to YOU, not that it's necessarily a much better unit in general. I was hoping for a little more detailed objective information. 
Thanks though.
Lefty


----------

